# Cannondale Synapse Carbon SL 2 - Insights



## Coopaction (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm considering buying a Cannondale Carbon Synapse SL 2 and would welcome any impressions, observations, recommendations and feedback you'd care to share...about this particular model and/or the Cannondale Carbon Synapse line generally.

Here's the bike:
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/07/cusa/road/synapse_carbon/model-7RCL2C.html

I'm an "enthusiast" rider about to make the move to a carbon frame bike.

Thanks for your consideration and help.

Regards,
Coop


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

we need more info than "enthusiast".

what kind of ride are you looking for? sprinting ability, stiffness, comfort, etc

think of the synapse as a luxury sedan with a not quite so big engine as, say....a ferrari.

ride is smooth but the accelerations aren't gonna be as responsive


----------



## Coopaction (Jul 25, 2006)

*Thanks...elaborating*

CTRacer,

Thanks for your reply and kind offer to guide me further.

"Enthusiast" to distinguish me from Cat 1s / Professionals. I'm a club rider, typically averaging 150-175 mi. weekly, with the occasional local / regional race to keep me motivated to push harder on training ride climbs.

My aim in moving to a carbon frame is to ride longer and with more comfort, to shave a little frame weight, if possible, but to still ride a race-worthy bike. I'm thinking I'll start out with Ultegra-level components but I'd like to know I've bought a frame that fully warrants a later upgrade to Dura-Ace / Record / Force.

Working with these criteria in mind, my research keeps bringing me back to the Synapse Carbon SL. From what I've read so far, I gather it's a very comfortable ride that doesn't give up much at all in performance.

I'm especially curious to know if the reality matches what I've read so far. Is the bike noticeably "plusher" than bikes with equivalent performance characteristics? Does the more relaxed Syanapse geometry and the Triaxial seat stays come at a noticeable cost in climbing and sprinting responsiveness, and also in ride efficiency? Any insights about Cannondale's proprietary cranks?

I'd read one forum reply that claimed the first generation of Synapse Carbon bikes were superb, but that some of the "silkiness" of the Synapse ride is gone because the frames are now manufactured in Asia. Is there any truth in this?

This would be my first Cannondale, and I'd also appreciate any insights on quality and craftsmanship by this manufacturer.

I'd be interested, too, for thoughts on comparison bikes like Giant OCR Composite, Specialized Roubaix Expert, and the Trek Pilot 5.2. In view of my criteria, are there other bikes I should be considering?

Thanks again, CTRacer, and to all who may reply, for your expertise, opinions, and help.

Best regards,
Coop


----------



## Soonerinfrisco (May 30, 2006)

Just recently went through the bike deciding process myself. I would describe my want list similar to yours: Primarily club rides with some longer rides on occassion and without getting too beat up. Long rides on 07 Roubaix Expert, 06 Tarmac Pro, 06 Trek Madone, 07 Cdale SL1 and 06 Cdale Carbon 2 (I think comparable to your model). Ended up with the 06 Tarmac Pro. Gave an 07 SL1 a long test ride and honestly thought it was the best bike I rode. Very similar in responsiveness to the Tarmac and Madone (probably a bit more even) and comparable to the comfort of the Tarmac. The Roubaix was clearly the most comfortable but not as responsive to me (I am 260lbs) vs the SL1 and Tarmac. I'd put the Carbon 2 right with the Tarmac but behind the SL1 in responsiveness. The Madone was a rocket but real chattery over rougher stuff IMO. Of course you are talking about significant weight diff with the SL1 vs both the Tarmac and Carbon 2. If I remember the Carbon 2 was about 1 lb heavier than the Tarmac (17.5 vs 18.5 or so). They told me about 16.0 for the SL1. 

The SL1 was just out of my price range ($4500) and that was a painful truth as that ride was really nice. The Patriot Blue was the best color too IMO. I chose the Tarmac over the Carbon 2 because I got Dura Ace shifters and carbon stem and bar. Both were really nice. Price was $2500 for either. I def preferred the bar and seat on the Tarmac but I am sure I could have worked out a seat switch. They had some 06 Carbon 1 on clearance at 3K but not my size. I would have grabbed one in my size in a heartbeat.

I didn't make it out of the parking lot with the 06 Pilot 2.1, just not for me and I felt it quick. The LBS guy was high on the 5.2 though. Rode an OCR carbon that was a mix of Ultegra and 105 for about an hour. I thought it was a heck of a ride for the money but not in the league with the others, which were $700-1000 more.

I'd say you picked yourself a nice goup to start with. Ride them long and get the one that makes you want to get out and ride the most and not feel guilty about buying! Don't overlook the 06 clearance bargains.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

looks like your going in the right direction with your decision. the best way to know is to do what frisco did, and test ride multiple bikes. your local lbs should be able to accomodate you with demos from the manufacturers.

based on your 4 bikes, you could feasibly test ride two, and then go from there. the ocr and synapse will have different ride qualities, but similar geometries. the roubaix and pilot are more comfort-inclined. so, i would test the synapse and whichever of the other two you can get your hands on, and then based on which one you like better, i'd try the other in the set.

but that's just me


----------



## Coopaction (Jul 25, 2006)

*Great insights!*

Soonerinfrisco and CTRacer,

Many thanks to you both for your insights and advice. Sooner, your enthusiasm for the Tarmac has incited me to take a very close look at this bike as well.

One bike can't do it all I know any decision involves tradeoffs. By making "a more comfortable riding bike" one of my priorities, I know I'll forgo the features of a full-on fangs bared racing bike. I love to ride, and the simple truth is that I ride...just ride...A LOT more than I race. As appealing as it is to think I NEED a pure-bred racer to fully tap my competitive cycling potential and thereby maximize my riding experience, what I really want is a new bike that makes day-to-day riding absolutely enjoyable and keeps me in the saddle for hours more each week. This said, I still want to feel like I'm riding a road bike that can turn-it-on when I do...one that doesn't feel at all hesitant or inadequate when I want to ride very very hard.

To their great credit, several manufacturers have thought through the "performance rider" profile.

You're both right...it's time to stop the online research and do some long test rides.

Thanks again for your insights and advice.

Regards,
Coop


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

ctracer01 said:


> think of the synapse as a luxury sedan with a not quite so big engine as, say....a ferrari.
> 
> ride is smooth but the accelerations aren't gonna be as responsive



Not as responsive as a Ferrari, sure. But as another bicycle? I call bullshit.

I'm convinced that anyone who spouts this party line about the Synapse being a "comfort bike" with less responsive acceleration than some other bike has simply never ridden a Synapse. 

I've got an '05 (or maybe it's an '06) Synapse Carbon 2, and I *DARE* -- in fact, I hereby *CHALLENGE* -- anyone to demonstrate to me how, all other things being equal, this bike accelerates any less "responsively" than any other road bike.

Now, I'll admit that the steering/handling is less "twitchy" than some more race-oriented bikes I've ridden. The Synapse tends to hold its line very resolutely, sometimes to the point where it seems like it's resisting input from the rider. It's probably not the best choice for a challenging crit, *not* because of any acceleration issues, but because it tends to "autocorrect" fast course changes...it won't negotiate a tough tight slalom as effortlessly as some other bikes (Giant TCR Comp and Merlin Extralight being the first that come to mind).

But for sheer acceleration, if you can't get the Synapse to respond as well as any other $3,000 road bike, it's *your* fault, not the bike's.


----------



## Soonerinfrisco (May 30, 2006)

Interesting observation concerning the very intentional steering of the Synapse. I noticed that as well. Almost like the headset was too tight. I was envisioning myself being able to do the triumphant no hands thing at the finish line without crashing! 

I think a better comparison to the Synapse SL line is the Tarmac, not the Roubaix, OCR or Pilot lines. At least from the bikes I rode.

Just wish that either the SLs were less expensive or they started adding carbon stems and bars earlier in the line. Definitely able to spec the competitors better at each price point and that has to hurt CDale (my opinion of course). 

They are not just 'a little' more expensive either.

I can't imagine too many people sliding off an SL2 and not being blown away. But you should be blown away at that price!


----------



## Coopaction (Jul 25, 2006)

Bob,

Thanks...it's great to get the added insights of someone who rides the Synapse and deliberately chose this bike. I gather, as well, that you're very happy with the Synapse Carbon and can vouch for Cannondale's claim that the bike offers a comfortable ride while giving up nothing in performance.

Couple of additional questions for you, if you don't mind.

How did you find the sizing on the Synapse? By most fit calculations, I'm a size 57 to 58. Based on the Synapse's geometry, am I likely to prefer a 58, or to consider sizing down a little for a 56?

Did you feel the need to swap-out any of the stock components? Any insights to share on the Cannondale proprietary crank?

What size tires are you riding on? 23's, 25's, others? What would you recommend?

If there are specific questions I just don't know to ask about the bike but that you think I should be considering, I'd sure appreciate any other insights you'd care to share.

Best regards,
Coop


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Coopaction said:


> Bob,
> 
> Thanks...it's great to get the added insights of someone who rides the Synapse and deliberately chose this bike. I gather, as well, that you're very happy with the Synapse Carbon and can vouch for Cannondale's claim that the bike offers a comfortable ride while giving up nothing in performance.


I will certainly vouch that the Synapse gives up nothing in performance, at least compared to the other bikes I test-rode (Giant TCR Carbon 1, Kestrel Talon SL, Merlin Extralight, S-Works Tarmac...there might have been a Fuji and/or a Bianchi in there too, I forget). As for this "comfortable" ride thing: I gotta tell you, after four hours in the saddle I don't know of any bike that's "comfortable" ...and conversely I'm not sure I've ever ridden a bicycle that was actually "*un*-comfortable" (at least if that bike was fit correctly).




Coopaction said:


> How did you find the sizing on the Synapse? By most fit calculations, I'm a size 57 to 58. Based on the Synapse's geometry, am I likely to prefer a 58, or to consider sizing down a little for a 56?


I have no idea. I found the frame size whose standover & reach seemed about right and took it from there; I didn't even look to see what size that actually was until we were writing up the order. (It wound up being a 58. I'm 6' tall & wear a 33" inseam trouser, if that helps.




Coopaction said:


> Did you feel the need to swap-out any of the stock components? Any insights to share on the Cannondale proprietary crank?


I kept it entirely stock, though I switched to a shorter stem after riding it for a week or two. Still a Cannondale Fire stem, just 2cm shorter than the one that came stock on a 58cm frame. I *think* I love the proprietary crank, with the integrated bottom bracket (I've got the carbon cranks w/ made-by-FSA chainrings), it feels wicked stiff and solid. But I've been just recently encountering some very minor but annoying noises emmanating from the crank area (bike is 7 or 8 months old, I have about 3000 miles on it) and until I resolve those I'm tempted to refrain from giving an unqualified opinion on the cranks.




Coopaction said:


> What size tires are you riding on? 23's, 25's, others? What would you recommend?


I started on the 23c Hutchinson Fusions that came on the bike, but after only 1800 miles they were torn and shredded almost beyond recognition. Changed over to Continental Attack/Force (also 23c, though I think the front might be a 22c or something unusual like that) and so far so good.




Coopaction said:


> If there are specific questions I just don't know to ask about the bike but that you think I should be considering, I'd sure appreciate any other insights you'd care to share.


Ride it. A lot. Take it out for as many test rides as you can, and compare it to as many other bikes as you can. Compare it to something you know intimately if possible. That should answer any questions you have.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

*take other's frame size with a grain of salt.*



Bob Ross said:


> I have no idea. I found the frame size whose standover & reach seemed about right and took it from there; I didn't even look to see what size that actually was until we were writing up the order. (It wound up being a 58. I'm 6' tall & wear a 33" inseam trouser, if that helps.


frame size is somewhat subjective, according to your riding style and what's comfortable to you. i am 6'1"-2", and i ride a 58 cm 'dale, but i'd rather be on a 56 cm so i can get the saddle drop where i want it. right now i'm running no spacers, and an inverted 90mm 17 degree ritchey stem. the top tube is just too long for me.


----------

